# "09" LINE UP ~WooWee~



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

Tv does work!


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice builds bro.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

very nice builds!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice stuff


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Nice builds.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Aug 11 2009, 08:19 PM~14739385
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Nice builds.
> *




X-2 :biggrin:


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks Guys! :thumbsup: Been workink hard.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good homie!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Aug 11 2009, 07:19 PM~14739385
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Nice builds.
> *


x3 !!!!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tbone11_@Aug 11 2009, 04:16 PM~14738722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LCD, cool!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice work homie


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

spill the beans on the lcd man, is it real?


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

Lcd is real! Not a "tv" it is a picture viewer key chain. Got a wal-mart. But its still kick ass!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tbone11_@Aug 13 2009, 07:58 PM~14763484
> *Lcd is real! Not a "tv" it is a picture viewer key chain. Got a wal-mart. But its still kick ass!
> *


that is good ass idea!!! looks right at home in there! how much was it?


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

15 big ones


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

damm the odometer says 30.000 miles, that's all! for a car that age?


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

check out all da new rides, ya boi been sturn up.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

damn homie those are some tight ass builds u got


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

DAMN BRO. THE 67 IS WICKED... :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

The Green 64 and 67 Impalas are real badass !
And the Orange Caddy is also Killer , bro ! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang these look good homie !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Thanks!*


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

got a couple more chevy n that i am work'n on infact too many. need to start finshing somth'n instead of go'n back an forth!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tbone11_@Dec 17 2009, 07:58 PM~16013376
> *got a couple more chevy n that i am work'n on infact too many. need to start finshing somth'n instead of go'n back an forth!
> *


hear that homie. same here. ive got at least 5 projects i need 2 finish before i even think bout startin another :biggrin:

wut part of da ville u live in?


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

lower Brownsburo rd. all most down town


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tbone11_@Dec 17 2009, 07:58 PM~16013376
> *got a couple more chevy n that i am work'n on infact too many. need to start finshing somth'n instead of go'n back an forth!
> *



Dawg I got so many projects and not enough time ! Winter is a good time to build though.

I see you from Louisville, You should go to the show that they have in July ! I know you got some winners here. :biggrin:


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

i went to that show this year for da first time. you realy thank ya boi can win ? never intered a contest. but i do put alot of time into my shit.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tbone11_@Dec 17 2009, 08:15 PM~16013552
> *lower Brownsburo rd. all most down town
> *


good deal. rep the derby city homie! :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tbone11_@Dec 17 2009, 04:00 PM~16012741
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: bas ass! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

nice work on the 67 paint job


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

Engine for da 65 has custom made pullys an air cleaner.I turned on the lathe


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, that 67 is fuckin off tha chain!!!!


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

fuk dat 67 is bad ass


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tbone11_@Dec 17 2009, 08:36 PM~16013786
> *i went to that show this year for da first time. you realy thank ya boi can win ? never intered a contest. but i do put alot of time into my shit.
> *


I was there to, the judging is a little wierd to me down there but I had fun. Next year I see who I gotta watch out for. :smile:

Oh yeah, you got some winners homie !


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> Tv does work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice rides homie,   67 looking super clean need more pics please! :cheesy:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

nice work


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

nice work that 65 rag is a monster


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Got some badass builds man. :0


----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

awesome builds, love the LCD, i have one of those keychain vewers your talking about, thats a hella great idea. I'm about an hour and 15 north, right by florence ky and about 15 south of cincy. I'm in the 'ville quite often.


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

Well holla at cha boi !


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

here is a couple pics of caddy that i forgot.
























Van has been setting around for 6 mounths. I painted it and then could'nt figure out what to do with all da room, TOOOO many ideas, cant make up my mind.
































Duce, Duse Duses!


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

O one more.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

NICE / NICE LIKE THE PAINT WORK! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

As a new member of DYNASTY i"am post'n em up!! :biggrin: 

my white 64 wont ever b finished still have a lot of chroming to do an emblems to apply.  








only has one seat belt ? damn i am LAZY 








all real working suspenion!!!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

You got skillz , man !
Great work !


----------



## kymdlr (Apr 30, 2009)

Good shit! Nice to see another dude from the ville.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice chat on the phone Tbone ! Again nice work !


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Dec 17 2009, 07:26 PM~16014281
> *good deal. rep the derby city homie!  :biggrin:
> *


I LIVE IN OKOLONA OFF OUTER LOOP, THROW THEM L'S IN THE AIR


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Awesome paint work man. :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 20 2009, 01:27 AM~16036023
> *Awesome paint work man.  :0
> *


X2


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

lookin nice!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

SICK...


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

NICE CLEAN WORK . GOOD ATTENTION TO DETAILS .....


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

new front end thanks to minidreams ! Got it set'n right agin. :biggrin: 








got da trunk all setup all most done.
















got seat belts an swithes all in :wow: 








new truck just started







lil paint?
got da real grill  















made beakebooster on lathe


----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

Clean rides man! Like the color choices too!

Keep it up!


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

not all da way done yet.































go'n to try to make this one a copy of mine!







green 67 interior just did da other day.







BOOM


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice rides that nterior is clean on that 67


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

rides look real good bro


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tbone11_@Feb 17 2010, 06:05 PM~16643606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: YOU GOT MORE BOOM BOOM IN YOUR DOOR THAN MOST PEOPLE DO IN THEIR TRUNK :roflmao: :roflmao: NICE THOUGH


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Fuckin nice builds


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

VERY nice builds!!


----------



## shotmaker (Jul 17, 2009)

great att. to detail. very cool rides!!!!


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks bro's :happysad:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice detail on your builds dogg!


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

just bought these puppy's the other day, at a STEAL!
2 pumps, dubble wammy pump, 8 batteries and cylinders, springs

CAN'T WAIT TO GET SOMTHIN JUICED UP!! BOI!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Some nice fuckin builds homie. Like that interior setup on the 67


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

play'n around


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

NICE WORK IN HERE BRO!


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

Been casting my own parts for a lil while.
















did these last night!
couple new ones go'n to be make'n air comp. and adex dump


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

U


> _Originally posted by tbone11_@Apr 14 2010, 12:23 PM~17191638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: u gona be selling these?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

i wish i had those audiobahn amps and continental kits


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Good job homie !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

gettin my ninja on....


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

GOSH DAM !!! YO WIPS ARE SUPER SICK !!!


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

Sorry but was'nt planen to sell anything just for my pleasure, mybe at a diffrent time :biggrin:


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

play n around with photoshop :wow: 








Oh, that's me :biggrin: 








Downtown louisville


----------



## kymdlr (Apr 30, 2009)

Where are them murals @ in louisville? The waterfront? Did you make the LV decals?


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

not sure where there at, i google it. and ya i made da Louie V


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

DAMN you have some sick ass work in here nice attention to detailing and that LCD is tight :wow:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tbone11_@Apr 16 2010, 03:42 PM~17214755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's cool as hell what you did with those pics! :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

sick skills bro puttin it down in the ville :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice builds in here i like the photoshop pics...are you really short or is the pic not in scale? lol


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

:biggrin: Thanks for da comments homies


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

NICE WORK BRO


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

New project! 
































NEED SUGGESTIONS FOR PAINT, GOT TO MANY IDEAS


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

broke 67 out, did lil work 

























NEED SOME INPUT ON THIS, STILL DON'T LOOK RIGHT? :banghead:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

damn bro good shit in here. them louisville boys dont play! :biggrin:


----------



## kymdlr (Apr 30, 2009)

I reallllly Want some of them LV decals!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Tbone You need to go to my thread where i fuckin with hearse and copy 1 of me from a pic and post it up next to 1 of builds ! That shit looked almost real with the 59 !


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

killer looking rids


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks boi's :biggrin: 
i am go'n to get on top of that for ya mini


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

here fool did it kind a fast but whatever.


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

almost done with da 65 vert, had it lay'n around forever.
























started this monte
































a lil somt'n else i dug out. been maken tanks and compresor so here it is.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tbone11_@Jun 10 2010, 06:07 PM~17751784
> *almost done with da 65 vert, had it lay'n around forever.
> 
> 
> ...


shit bro those are nasty! great attention to detail


----------



## Sethokc14 (Dec 26, 2009)

nice builds


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tbone11_@Dec 17 2009, 05:00 PM~16012741
> *check out all da new rides, ya boi been sturn up.
> 
> 
> ...


I'M IN LOVE :wow:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice rides homie looking good! :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jul 2 2010, 11:30 PM~17949888
> *nice rides homie looking good! :cheesy:
> *


X2! 

UPDATES?


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

shit is sick bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*<span style=\'font-family:BODINI MT\'>OUT OF THIS FREAKIN' WORLD !!!*</span>


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tbone11_@Jul 8 2010, 12:51 PM~17993668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

Started Braggin' wagon this morning


----------



## JGREEZY (Aug 21, 2009)

was up hommie u sellin those bumper kits?


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

What one?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tbone11_@Jul 8 2010, 07:49 PM~17996176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for da comments


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

good lookin builds alot of killer work and nice details


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Builds look real nice!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work in here.


----------



## JGREEZY (Aug 21, 2009)

Dog ur shits off da hook man. I was askin bout the fith wheel u casted with the spoke insert pm me


----------



## kymdlr (Apr 30, 2009)

I really like that chevelle wagon.


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

Need a regular hood for 66 El Co. Or wagon don't like huge vents in da original. Anyone?


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

First show I have entered an waked away with 1st an 3rd in lowrider category.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

congrats bro! way to rep for them louisville boys :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tbone11_@Jul 31 2010, 04:12 PM~18194906
> *First show I have entered an waked away with 1st an 3rd in lowrider category.
> 
> 
> ...


I think you better get used to trophy's for while pal.. unless you want to tone 
down those builds a few notch's? Mr. (I cast my own square dumps) 
congrats and respect homie...


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tbone11_@Jul 31 2010, 04:12 PM~18194906
> *First show I have entered an waked away with 1st an 3rd in lowrider category.
> 
> 
> ...


congrat bro ur well on ur way to stardom homie


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks, means alot!
Was that a question bout da dumps, or u say n you have them?


----------



## JGREEZY (Aug 21, 2009)

CONGRATS HOMIE :thumbsup: GOOD LOOKIN ONTHE PEICES U SENT


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

GREAT WORK!!


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks Guys
:biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Clean ass builds. Bad ass wagon. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

very nice work bro congrats on your well deserved wins


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

Rims started yesterday









61 started a couple hours ago :biggrin:


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

NEW CABINET








NEW WORK































J'S WHEEELS


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tbone11_@Oct 1 2010, 06:36 PM~18714303
> *NEW CABINET
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

NEW CABINET








NEW WORK































J'S WHEEELS


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE WORK.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

x2 how much that cabinet run you


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

100 bucks from Craigs list, it was a cabinet for beauty shop.


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

me an da RIDE
















mini me! work n progress


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

nice replica!


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

Da caddy truck


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

LS
























MY AR15








MINI AR
































SIDE BY SIDE


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

WORKING ON A LA WIRE WHEELS STEERING WHEEL








ALMOST DONE


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

REALLY good shit in here!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

bad ass build great attention.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

NICE !


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

tbone11 said:


> LS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats some sick taping!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> thats some sick taping!


x2!


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks alot boi's :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice builds i like that stepside caddy


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

looks good in here bro! i like the tape work on the LS!!


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

I love those adex peices the compressor too bruh ... got any extra you wanna get rid off


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:ON THE TAPEWORK!!WHATS UP WITH THE CADI....CAN I HAVE IT:biggrin:


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

Lil dip stick action


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Look at em! :wink:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Builds look good!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT for my team


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Where's that ls at I heard that bitch was painted


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I knew it!!!! Lol. Can't wait till the foil and clear is finished!!!


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

Figure everyone else is building one so y not, 59 with servo setup


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

TTT for the best in Louisville


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

u got some nice builds homie


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Call me nikkabi been tryin to get ahold of u


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Lil Brandon said:


> Call me nikkabi been tryin to get ahold of u


You don't wake up early enough in the morning to catch me homie. I'm going to the hobby shop after work. Got my christmas bonus monday and my paycheck 2day. Bills are paid, getting ls ready for interior hopefully by tingos. Get at me, this will be twice I went out there by myself in the past like 2 months. lol


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice paintwork on the ls :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

pancho1969 said:


> Nice paintwork on the ls :thumbsup:


x-2:thumbsup:
looks like one of your paintjobs panch:biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

COAST2COAST said:


> x-2:thumbsup:
> looks like one of your paintjobs panch:biggrin:


:yes:


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks once again Guy. An ya got lil inspiration from my boi pancho, really dig ya style buddy!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

THAT MONTE IS LOOKING REAL NCE!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

tbone11 said:


> Thanks once again Guy. An ya got lil inspiration from my boi pancho, really dig ya style buddy!


Chyea his 64 wagon is a beast! TTT for my squad!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

tbone11 said:


>


thats nice right there!! looks like a pancho paint job!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

tbone11 said:


> Thanks once again Guy. An ya got lil inspiration from my boi pancho, really dig ya style buddy!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

pancho1969 said:


>


TTT for Tingos


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

hell yeah Mike nice to chop it up right quick & yall be gettin down.TINGOS INTERIOR commin soon to a town near you.


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

Almost done!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sick LS bro...where'd you get the dayton eagles?!


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> sick LS bro...where'd you get the dayton eagles?!


Rick. Scale dreams


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TINGOS said:


> hell yeah Mike nice to chop it up right quick & yall be gettin down.TINGOS INTERIOR commin soon to a town near you.



TTT for my team. Hey tingos, srry for the wait, check your mail, got my roof cut,now here comes the goodies! Was gonna cut the doors but screw it, I'm on a time schedule.


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

Finally got LS cleared 
















New one
















Go'n to do a couple lil patterns on da roof


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice, im workin on one of those right now.mating it with a revell kit that i won in a lot(minus body)


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

tbone11 said:


> Finally got LS cleared
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT for my kinfolk.

BTW: ya'll didn't disclaimer me to the brand flake ya'll using on that 58 and brandon's monte. THis $hit is icky and it sticks the nozzle open and gets EVERYWHERE. My Black stacys (what was I doing painting in em in the first place right? I hadn't changed from work) Got citrus flake all over em Just shooting a junk model's belly to try the colors out. Plus now I see you got a green '58 I'mma have to either do another color, or another shade of green.. Hmmm.. Brandywine, Tru Blue, or violette?


----------



## 2side-gemini (Nov 26, 2010)

tbone11 said:


> Almost done!


This Monte is too SICK :wow:


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I LIKE! Looks tight!



tbone11 said:


> Almost done!


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks j ! always appreciate your compliments!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I was wondering where the finished pics were. Cars real ain't it J? FOld down lisc plate, prolly got sliding folding seats like the rest of his builds, everythign wired plumbed, opens works, Does the glovebox open in this one TYler?


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

tbone11 said:


>


And from nowhere comes my otha kinfolk! Is this the one you're painting or have you already painted it and about to post pics now? I'm loving th ebodystyle and front end, Iknow you gonna show out fam!


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

NA just started it other night.probably go'n to redo da paint wanted it to be more of a candy.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

tbone11 said:


> NA just started it other night.probably go'n to redo da paint wanted it to be more of a candy.


I feel ya Tyler, I didn't even notice it waS PAINTED IN THE LAST pic til I seen the foil. lol It'll be nice, I know it. I'm across from Michaels, they got any paint you want, anything there youd like me to grab? They got Testors one shot and $hit.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Lowridingmike said:


> TTT for my team. Hey tingos, srry for the wait, check your mail, got my roof cut,now here comes the goodies! Was gonna cut the doors but screw it, I'm on a time schedule.


Again.. TTT for the weekend.


----------



## mr_custom_kreation_2011 (Sep 3, 2011)

what is this? I believe its a cadi grafted onto a truck


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes sir! Sure is, started it a while back still yet to finish it.


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

Need ONE! Wheel anyone got one for ya boi? Maybe even 4 !


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

New cabinet I just built yesterday


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

where did the wheels come from dood i think i might have some of those layig around somewhere ....btw bro your builds are killer...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Looks nice Tyler, I see a car or two thats new.. uh oh!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT for my kinfolk!


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

DTAT2 said:


> where did the wheels come from dood i think i might have some of those layig around somewhere ....btw bro your builds are killer...


Not sure where they came from? It would b nice if ya did tho. I have somth'n laying around to compensate!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> TTT for my kinfolk!


Igualmente.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> Igualmente.


what he said.


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

"Cherry 64"


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

:wow: thats gonna be sick bro!!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Uh Ohh look who's back at the bench.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

No, look who's actually post pics nikka! I thought this was under wraps til the super show. ****** can not keep a secret! lolz. I'm loving it tyler I know you've done your thing on this car, I'm loving it. So.. When you gonna lemme see dat 3 wheel I been hearing bout? Switch wiring give you anymore problems?


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

Been forever since I posted anything so said da hell with it! Ill start a new one for the show, got one in mind already! 
Well come on son well go Cruz anytime u know my digits. Tryed to get Casey to take a picture of a good 3 but she blow at photography.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

tbone11 said:


> Been forever since I posted anything so said da hell with it! Ill start a new one for the show, got one in mind already!
> Well come on son well go Cruz anytime u know my digits.* Tryed to get Casey to take a picture of a good 3 but she blow* at photography.


Actually I DON'T have your digits. I'll get atchu though. In bold was funny to me..


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

tbone11 said:


> "Cherry 64"


THAT'Z GONE BE TOO $ICK BRO!!!


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice build bro!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

glad to see you're still gettin it in brah! :thumbsup:


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

Trophy For bobs fundraiser. 2 day built !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Bad ass work! You guys are throwing down out there!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Very kool throphy!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Only finished pic I could find of the trophies..


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

tbone11 said:


>


bad ass paint work!!!:wow:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

X 2 man that's sick YO!!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Roll Models M.C.C. And this guy here has DEFINATELY been a roll model to the whole CITY on setting the standards round hurr...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice builds all the way around homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

For sale!! Taking bids. Pm me










For sale!! Taking bids. Pm me


----------

